# Trudnoća i porod > Trudnoća i sve što ona (do)nosi >  Sto nas veseli u trudnoci

## justme409

Evo nam nova tema sa svim veselim, smijesnim i sretnim djelovima trudnoce (osim bebice koja ce se roditi na kraju).

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Juhuuuuu! Dizem casu (cedevite valjda) za ovu pozitivnu temu na "odjelu" trudnoce!  :pivo: 

Trebalo bi sad i otpoceti sa nekom pricom jel... 
Nije neko veselje ali ja cu za pocetak napisati da mi je mjesanje soka i nescafea bila kobna greska nedavno! Kad je nadutost krenula od trbuha gore negdje prema prsima mislila sam da je gotovo  :Laughing:  
Sreca dosla sam doma prije nego je nadutost krenula nalaziti put van  :Grin: 
Jedno od "veselja" hahaha, mene cak i razveselilo zbog nedostatka simptoma.

----------


## justme409

Hahahahahahahahabb suosjecam totalno. Ja sva sretna budem kad.mi se nesto digne zeludac hahahahaha. 

Ja sam danas, zbog nadutosti jeli, malo pustila plina khm.... i skoro se ispovracala od smrada sama na sebe. Ovi u trudnoci ubijaju

----------


## justme409

A najdraza mi je amnezija koju dobijes u t. Sve zaboravim. Vidim da ste i vi sve zaboravile pisati ovdje hahahaha

----------


## MonaLi

Ooooo super tema, obzirom da sam već bila trudna točno znam što me veseli ali i čemu se veselim  :Smile: 

Veseli me kad trbuh malo naraste što ga ponosno pokazuješ, a ne skrivaš i ne uvlačiš kao inače  :Very Happy: 
Trbuh je sladak jer je unutra beba a ne 2l piva  :Grin: 

Veseli me što ću osjetiti micanje bebe, a to je diiiivnoooo, čak i kad boli  :Smile: 

Veselim se što ne znam spol i uskoro ću saznati!!

Veseli me što će nakon svake kontrole kod gin biti slanja slika sa UZV svim prijateljima i obitelji  :Grin: 

Ima toga još...ali sam senilna, i to me veseli :D

----------


## justme409

MonaLi koliko tt? 
Divno napisano <3

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Mona, ma ja jedva cekam to pokazivanje haha! Doduse oduvijek sam gradena da me ljudi ispituju dal sam trudna, pa ne znam dal ce se radi toga vidjeti prije ili kasnije. 
Ajme slika da! Ja sam si uzv slikala s mobom da si mogu pogledati di i kad ocu. Isto i sa testovima. 
A ta druga crta, kad ju napokon vidis.... Onih par blazenih sekundi prije nego panika udari  :Laughing:

----------


## justme409

Ahahaahahahahaaj znaci kod svih ISTO.  Od slike uvz u mob, preko slike testa... i ona panika kad vidiš plus zapravo hahahahahaahah
Sto sam mislila da ce biti  i sto je zapravo bilo (dvije totalno suprotne stvari)

----------


## Riri92

Mene isto veseli trbuh koji se ne mora uvlačiti.  :lool:  

Razveselio me + na testu, prvi uzv, kucanje srca, prvi simptomi.. Trenutno me veseli svako micanje bebana i svaki uzv kad ga vidim.  :Zaljubljen:  
Veseli me i neki novi odnos s mužem kojeg uopće ne znam opisati, znam samo da ga još više volim nego prije.  :lool:  

Veseli me i to što trenutno jedem patlidžan, baš mi se jako jede u zadnje vrijeme.

----------


## MonaLi

> MonaLi koliko tt? 
> Divno napisano <3


Sada tek negdje 6tt, opće ne znam više kak se to računa  :Grin: 

*Jagodice* - ja sam oduvijek mršavija sa napuhanim trbuhom i užas mi je to bilo, sve dok nisam ostala trudna :D

----------


## justme409

Monali onda smo svi tu negdje  :Smile:  koji dan vise manje. 
Kako se drzis sa ostatkom "trudnickih krasota"

----------


## MonaLi

> Monali onda smo svi tu negdje  koji dan vise manje. 
> Kako se drzis sa ostatkom "trudnickih krasota"


Ufff sve teže a tek je krenulo  :Smile:  Iza 18h sam već gotova... jer sam na poslu i dođem doma i ne stajem. Fizički navečer ne mogu ništa, jedva dišem koliko mi teško bude. Ne mogu vjerovati da mi je tako već u 6tt, očito bi ipak trebala odmoriti koji put u danu... a za sada ništa od toga. I kad odem na bolovanje ne znam da li slati malog u vrtić ili ne. Voljela bi da smo skupa a već vidim da neću moći, on je još mali i stvarno je teško... 

Inače... i gladna sam često, i nekad mi se zavrti u glavi, trbuh me bolucka i tak... kako se ti držiš?

----------


## justme409

Isto tako nekako, bez malenog. Danas sam super bila, ali isto me premorilo popodne, pa sam legla malo i ubila oko. Danas smo vidjeli srceko pa smo mirni <3

----------


## MonaLi

> Isto tako nekako, bez malenog. Danas sam super bila, ali isto me premorilo popodne, pa sam legla malo i ubila oko. Danas smo vidjeli srceko pa smo mirni <3



Braaaaavo za srčekoooo  :Heart:  :Very Happy: 
Moja kontrola je idući tjedan  :Shock: 

E da, veseli me kupovina trudničkih krpica, prošli put sam kupila par stvari samo ali me baš veselilo  :Smile:  Tako ću i ovaj put. i već gledam gluposti za bebicu iako sve već imam  :Grin:

----------


## justme409

Ja sam prije koji tjedan kupovala za djecji rodjendan. Ajme preslatkih stvari sto sam vidjela za bebice. Jedva cekam poceti kupovati to

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Ja se jedva suzdrzavam da ne krenem kupovati nesto. 
A sebi sam danas sve tajice oprala jer kad se najedem bome mi treba trudnicka roba haha! Sreca ja sve nekako siroko i komotno nosim ali nek su tajice spremen  :Grin:

----------


## justme409

Hahahahahhahahah ja sam se sve nadala da cu kasnije poceti s komotnom robom ali i meni treba. Sutra u lida je neka akcija sve se mislim jedne uzeti hahahaha

----------


## MonaLi

> Hahahahahhahahah ja sam se sve nadala da cu kasnije poceti s komotnom robom ali i meni treba. Sutra u lida je neka akcija sve se mislim jedne uzeti hahahaha


Ja sam tek u 6tt i već me steže guma na pidžami, jel to od hrane ili?  :Grin: 
Sutra vadim iz ormara trudničke hlace i tajice, nebum se mucila... :Cool:

----------


## Rominka

Razveselio me shopping u Lidlu jutros. Iako sam tek 16tt ima nas - moji mali ljudi rastu i zapravo vec dva mj sam u trudnickoj robi.  :Cool:

----------


## Riri92

Meni nije baš tako rano trebala trudnička odjeća, ali i kad je trebala imala sam osjećaj da je prerano.  :lool:  

I isto me veseli šoping, naravno.  :Grin:

----------


## justme409

Da mi nije bed nosila bi i ja vec trudnicku robu. Djeluje mi puno udobnija od ove. Ali u tajcama sam i sirokim majcama

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Ma cure kupujte si samo ako vam je udobnije, da sam se drzala nekih drustvenih normi jos sad pola ljudi ne bi znalo da sam trudna. 
A bas sam pikirala onu haljinu trudnicku u Lidlu haha, ali ja za sad nemam potrebe, tajice su mi cist oke. 

Romika, blizanci? 

Mene veseli da kad se najedem u zadnje busa iskociiii  :Grin:

----------


## justme409

Jagodica jesi ti jos slobodna od simptoma?

----------


## Rominka

> Ma cure kupujte si samo ako vam je udobnije, da sam se drzala nekih drustvenih normi jos sad pola ljudi ne bi znalo da sam trudna. 
> A bas sam pikirala onu haljinu trudnicku u Lidlu haha, ali ja za sad nemam potrebe, tajice su mi cist oke. 
> 
> Romika, blizanci? 
> 
> Mene veseli da kad se najedem u zadnje busa iskociiii


Da, twinsici  
danas sam opet poharala frendicu dizajnericu - top haljine sam si odabrala, bas sam happy i sik

----------


## MonaLi

Moji simptomi su opako krenuli, muka mi je cijeli dan, ne ide mi na povraćanje ali mi je teško što god da pojedem i ni kava mi ne paše  :Shock:  Tek sam 6+0  :Shock:

----------


## justme409

Mona li i ja sam imala neku epizodu od petka do pon proslog mucnine i povracanja na isto 6 tt. Prezivi. Meni je sad samo povremeno mucnina. Ali blago, prezivljivo. Od tog ponedjeljka

----------


## Jagodicabobica

> Jagodica jesi ti jos slobodna od simptoma?


Jesam! Osim kaj se po noci dizem jednom pisati uredno. I trbuh poceo skakati kad se najedem, i imam PRIST nasred face. Dakle ne prist nego PRIST! Ali mucnine i ti neki klasicni ne. Bas sam bez simptoma.

----------


## justme409

Mislim da cu i ja ko i ti. Onaj vikend je bilo nesto, al sad se vise ne dam. Ajde, ja se dizem pisati baren 2 puta, i jedan od tih moram nesto pojesti. Imate li ideje za nesto manje kaloricno

----------


## MonaLi

> Mislim da cu i ja ko i ti. Onaj vikend je bilo nesto, al sad se vise ne dam. Ajde, ja se dizem pisati baren 2 puta, i jedan od tih moram nesto pojesti. Imate li ideje za nesto manje kaloricno


I ja sam jako gladna ako se probudim po noci  :Shock:  Ali za sad još nisam jela...  :Grin: 
Mene su u prošloj trudnoći mučnine držale do 11.tt, horor je to bio. Evo i sada još uvijek me drže... čini se da neće tako lako nestati...

----------


## justme409

Ja cim pojedem smanjim mučnine. Ja cu biti ogromna i bez bebe unutra hahaba al necu se morat ustrucavati opustenog trbuha napokon

----------


## MonaLi

I naše srčeko kuca  :Heart: 

Trenutno me veseli odlazak na bolovanje i odmaranje  :Very Happy:

----------


## Riri92

Bravo MonaLi, čestitam!  :Heart:

----------


## justme409

Toooo mona li ♡

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Monaaa, cestitam! I po stoti put ako treba!  :Grin: 

Apropo bolovanja, mene je eto razveselilo sto mom voditelju nije bilo bitno ni zasto idem na bolovanje ni koliko dugo ni koliko sam trudna. Samo mi je pozelio srecu, i rekao u sali da ce se "morati snaci". Bas se covjeku culo u glasu da mu ne drago (recimo to tako) i da ga ni malo ne smeta. Sretni smo mi koje nisu izgnjavili i nabili osjecaj krivnje! 

Cure ja ne znam kako vama, ali ja sam danas 10+3 i bas mo se vidi razlika u trbuhu. Pogotovo kad se najedem! Nije to sad ono za trudnicku robu i da drugi primjete, ali bas se zaokruzilo! Onako od tamo di je prije bil spekec se fino zaokruzilo skroz dole nisko oko maternice recimo. To me tolko veseli da ne mogu opisati! 
20.12. je sljedeci pregled i jedva cekam!

----------


## Riri92

Baš se veselim svim vašim pregledima kao da su moji!  :lool:  

Što se trbuha tiče, ja sam odavno već nilski konj. Nego, znate što mene baš jako veseli? 
To što sam baš zbog trudnoće upoznala neke od vas i izvan foruma. Sinoć sam razmišljala o tome i sjetila se da to moram ovdje obavezno napisati. Kako je život to divno posložio, da od nekoga s kim brojiš dane menstrualnog ciklusa, dobiješ nekoga tko te može i nasmijati i shvatiti i utješiti i bilo što drugo. Samo mogu staviti jedno veliko  :Heart:  

Dobro, sad dosta moje cmoljavosti.  :Grin:  
Evo još jedna stvar koja me veseli. S obzirom na to da ležim u bolnici već mjesec dana, a morat ću još dugo, razmišljala sam kako ću iskoristiti to vrijeme na nešto pametno. Ne da mi se čitati, tj. nisam baš visoke koncentracije pa stalno moram vraćati koji stranicu unazad. Ne da mi se ništa ni gledati jer sam sve pogledala hahaha. Ništa posebno ne mogu sa rukama jer ležim samo na lijevom boku pa je nezgodno. I.. skinem si na mobitel Duolingo. Učim TURSKI. Prešla sam prvi level, jeej.  :Laughing:

----------


## Dilek

Riri92, pa kud turski? :D Moj muz je iz Turske. Od svega tamo jezik mi je najmanje drag. Haha. 
Najvise me veseli bebino skakutanje u trbuhu i  nadolazeci porodiljni dopust.  :Heart:

----------


## Riri92

> Riri92, pa kud turski? :D Moj muz je iz Turske. Od svega tamo jezik mi je najmanje drag. Haha.


Skroz slučajno zapravo.  :lool:  

Ja volim i Tursku i turski, a i beban nam je začet tamo hahaha

----------


## justme409

Ajme riri evo sam malo suzila (za promjenu). I bas je tako.... kako lijepo ♡ 

A da se nadovezem i na Tursku. Mislim da ti je sudjena hahahah i bas zapravo na super nacin trosis vrijeme. 

Ja se najvise veselim osjetiti tu bebu. I onda vrijeme moze stati hahahaha. 
Ja sam sutra 9tt. I bome sam se dosta zaokruzila. Jedino sto Mogu jesti s gustom su ugljikohidrati tako da cemo ja i beba u 1.mj poceti ici na treninge inace ce biti i opasno. 
A i veselim se svim tecajevima o porodu tu kod nas. Taman su krenuli kod frendice mi.

----------


## MonaLi

Hvala curke  :Smile: 

Ja sam tek u 8.tjednu i trbuh mi je već baš trudnički  :Grin: 
Baš mi je nekako teško a tek sam na početku, iako veselim se 2. tromjesečju jer tada postaje ipak lakše, sve ove male mukice i to... I baš se brzo umaram  :Shock: 

Stalno sam gladna, a nista mi se ne jede, sve mi je nekako fuj. Joj nadam se da će to proći, volim inače fino papati  :Smile:

----------


## justme409

MonaLi kao da ja pisem sve... hahahahaahhahah

----------


## MonaLi

> MonaLi kao da ja pisem sve... hahahahaahhahah


hahaha proći će te muke, nadam se što prije  :Smile:  

E jučer je moj doktor bio na TV i pričao je o tome kako se spol djeteta možda može znati već u 7-8tt, mislim sve je to ono... ne sigurno jel... ali kao po otkucajima srca. meni je to i na kontroli rekao, kao sporiji otkucaji, možda je curica haha Iako na internetu čitam da je obrnuto  :Shock:  Baš me zanima da li je pogodio u 7tt već  :Cool:

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Ja jedva cekam Petak i pregled!! Pa da onda dalje sretno nastavim ususret Bozicu! 
Bit cu 11+2, ko zna mozda i meni spomene nesto oko spola! 

Ja sam se pocela umarati malo i skuzila sam kad setam s pesekom dulje od pola sata pocne me kicma boliti. Zapravo kriza dole nisko. Sve me to veseli jer mi nedostaje kronicno svih znakova trudnoce. 
Danas sam obukla traperice nakon dosta vremena (ugl sam u taijcama i trenirci) i bome su uske u trbuhu hahaha. 

Kako podnosite ove juzine? Ja za sad oke, ali ja sam doma pa valjda i do toga...

Veselim se svim nasim pregledima i novostima!! :D

----------


## Sanrio

> hahaha proći će te muke, nadam se što prije  
> 
> E jučer je moj doktor bio na TV i pričao je o tome kako se spol djeteta možda može znati već u 7-8tt, mislim sve je to ono... ne sigurno jel... ali kao po otkucajima srca. meni je to i na kontroli rekao, kao sporiji otkucaji, možda je curica haha Iako na internetu čitam da je obrnuto  Baš me zanima da li je pogodio u 7tt već


Je,je tako su meni rekli u 12tt da je dečko po otkucajima srca a kad ono curka sa muškim srcem :Smile:

----------


## MonaLi

> Je,je tako su meni rekli u 12tt da je dečko po otkucajima srca a kad ono curka sa muškim srcem


Daaa? hahaha  a jel znaš jesu otkucaji bili brži ili sporiji?  :Grin: 


*Jagodica* - ja sam si jučer kupila u HM-u trudničke traperice već, i preeeeuuudobne su  :Cool:

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Bome morat cu i ja jedne kupiti jer svoje u kojima sam imala lufta jedva kopcam. 
Ali oke vaga pokazuje isto ko i pocetka, tako da samo nek raste busa.

Curka sa muskim srcem ha? Hahaha odlicno!

----------


## justme409

Šteta sto nisam citala ovo prije pregleda danas. Odmah bi ga pitala hahaaha.  Ovako ne znam procjeniti ja. 
A ja na pregledima kao da nijr to moja beba. Jedva cekam osjetiti ju da i to rjesimo gahaha. 

Dajte koja je cijena tih trudnickih. Ja sam se udebljala ko prase. I evo sad gladna i sad se dizem iz kreveta jesti,

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Dakle!!
Frendica mi posudila onaj doppler, i danas sam s njim cula srceko! Mislim cula sam ga vec na pregledu kratko, ali prije mjesec dana. Koja sreca ljudi moji :D  :Heart:  
Jos ne vjerujem da mi se to sve dogada! 

Btw, skroz je nisko dole jos, ispod linije gacica (gaca? donjeg vesa? Kak god da napisem ne zvuci dobro haha)

----------


## justme409

A vec se cuje???? Mi to nemamo. Mozda na srecu jer bi se ja stalno slušala. I da da. Mislim da je tek kasnije m, nakon 12 tt vise od toga

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Pa evo meni rekla frendica da cula tek oko 14tt i da se ne splasim ako ne cujem. Ja sa sam 11+3 cula. Ali to tocno u milimetar moras pogoditi, cim malo pomaknes vec se ne cuje. Imala sam valjda srece, i jako sam sretna zbog toga!

----------


## justme409

Kad vec pregled cekas sto godina barem si to docekala ranije  :Smile:

----------


## Riri92

Hvala Lili! 

Baš leti vrijeme. Evo danas s pregleda - mališa je super, sve je u redu. Ima 40 cm i 1400 g. Malo me uhvatio strah od poroda ovih dana ali dobro, mora sad izaći.  :lool:  
Samo da L. krene malo bolje spavati dok beba dođe i da uspijem dojiti obojicu i bit ću sretna.  :Smile:

----------


## Himalaya

Hej, ja bih vrlo rado bila aktivna na ovoj temi, ako ima još trudnica.

Riri, wow... Baš mi je drago za tebe. Činiš se super posloženo u glavi. Ja sam u 21.tjednu i sva sam pogubljena. Ovih dana me leđa užasno bole pa sam koma. Kaže doktor da je normalno da me boli, ali ja sam sva u paranoji... Čekaš drugog dečkića? Priprema li se L da postane veliki brat?

----------


## Riri92

Himalaya, baš je lijepo vidjeti te na ovoj temi!  :Heart:  

Da, normalni su ti bolovi u leđima, ali znam da je to užasno naporno i da nas sve uplaše ti neki bolovi. Smiješ neke lagane vježbice raditi? Meni je pomagalo istezanje na lopti i joga. 

I da, čekam drugog dečkića!
Pripremam L tako da njegovom rukom dragam svoj trbuh i govorim mu draaagi braco, ali nije oduševljen kad to radim.  :lool:  Bit će 13 mjeseci razlike između njih pa me tješi da ako i bude ljubomoran, neće se sjećati toga haha. 

Jel se zna kod tebe jel dečko ili curica?  :Smile:

----------


## Himalaya

Prije trudnoće sam aktivno vježbala jogu pa sam bila na strogom mirovanju 3 mjeseca. Doktor kaže da zbog leđa mogu pokušat s nekim laganim vježbicama, ali nije baš oduševljen idejom. On mi preporuča lagane šetnje iako više nemam nekih ozbiljnijih komplikacija na sreću. Radit ću po svom osjećaju. Maksimalno koristim jastuk za dojenje. Složim ga u krug pa se legnem s trbuhom u taj krug. Tako malo maknem težinu s leđa i trenutno mi to jako paše. Dobila sam samo 1kg, ali mi je frka što će bit kasnije s leđima kad budem nosila puno više kilograma.

I kod nas je dečkić. Imala sam osjećaj od početka da će biti tako. Sad smo u fazi odabira imena. Ja sam za tradicionalno, a muž bi malo modernije. Zabavno nam je u ovoj fazi. 

Razlika između tvojih će biti kao između mog brata i mene. Jako smo bliski jer smo praktički sve faze prolazili zajedno. Vjerujem da će tako biti i kod tebe. Dobro je što L već sad uključuješ bez obzira što je tako mali i što se čini da ništa ne razumije. Barem tako naša nećakinja... Ona ima 15 mjeseci i kad joj kažemo da imam bebu u trbuhu, nosi mi svoju bebu jer samo čuje riječ "beba". Smiješna je... 

Nadam se da dobro podnosiš trudnoću i super je što ovaj put ne moraš ležat u bolnici. Sjećam se da si u prvoj dosta ležala.

----------


## Riri92

Haha da, odabir imena je uvijek zabavan, na ovaj ili onaj način. Mi smo odabrali ime Izidor. U početku sam se dvoumila jer smo dobili dosta negativnih komentara (i još ih dobivamo), ali to mi je sad to, on je meni već dugo Izidor i nećemo mijenjati izbor.  :Smile:  

Ova trudnoća mi puno bolje ide. Mučnine su bile puno gore, i počele su sad opet u trećem tromjesečju.. Ali u prvoj sam preležala pola trudnoće u bolnici pa koliko god ovo sad iscrpljujuće bilo, pogotovo uz L tako malog, nije mi ni upola teško kao tad. Sama činjenica da sam kući, da se smijem kretati.. Jedino sam i u ovoj morala na serklažu, ali ovaj put samo preventivno zbog razvoja događaja u prvoj. Za 6 tjedana idem na skidanje i onda kad krene, krene.  :Smile:

----------


## justme409

Znaci ja, odnosno moj muz koji je bio kao samo za jedno dijete sve cesce ima izjave o drugom. Srce ga vuce za drugim, razum ga kao jos uvijek drzi da bolje da samo jedno imamo... uglavnom kako stvari stoje za 2, 3 godine se vracam ja na ovu temu. Osim ako nas ne iznenadi prije. Tko ce jos?

----------


## Himalaya

Riri, lijepo je Izidor. Mi nećemo nikome govoriti ime dok se ne rodi jer smo vidjeli reakcije na neke naše prijedloge pa su nas samo izbedirali. 

Justme, i mi ćemo na drugo vrlo brzo ako s ovim prođe sve kako treba. Godine nam ne idu prilog, a i proveli smo 2 godine na humanoj. Samo da ovo sve prođe ok i da se rodi živo i zdravo dijete.

U zadnje vrijeme često imam BH kontrakcije. Doktor se ne uznemiruje, cerviks je 36mm i sve zatvoreno, a ja sva u paranoji jer pročitam neka iskustva po forumima koja me uznemire.

----------


## Riri92

Himalaya, hvala. :Smile:  

BH kontrakcije su normalne, pusti iskustva s foruma. Dobro je sve znati, ali često to ode u smjeru da se uznemirimo jer nečije iskustvo povežemo s našim, a zapravo se radi o dvije potpuno različite stvari. Ako su učestalije, obrati pažnju na to da li piješ dovoljno vode. Možeš vidjeti i za magnezij sa ginekologom, meni je preporučen u obje trudnoće, a u prvoj je bio dio obavezne terapije. U svakom slučaju, one su normalan dio trudnoće i pripremaju naše tijelo za porod.  :Smile:

----------


## kli_kli

Svratih samo da pozdravim trudnice i kazem Riri da se moje drugo dete zove Isidor <3

----------


## Riri92

> Svratih samo da pozdravim trudnice i kazem Riri da se moje drugo dete zove Isidor <3


 :Zaljubljen:   :Heart:

----------


## Himalaya

Cure, polako počinjemo opremati stan za bebu pa me zanima isplati li se kupiti komodu za previjanje? U svakom slučaju moramo uzeti neki komodu zbog robice, ali ne znam mora li biti ona s produžetkom za previjanje. Imate li iskustva?

----------


## spajalica

Himelaja meni se isplatilo. Ali mozes kupiti i neku obicnu komodu koja ti odgovara visinom i na nju onad dodatak, spuzvu za presvlacenje.
Ledja u majcinstvu su jako opterecena. pa pomozi si gdje god mozes.
Komoda ili bilo koje poviseno mjesto je jedna od stvari koje pomazu.

----------


## Munkica

Meni je isto prematalica bila i jos je vrlo korisna. Pogotovo nakon carskog.

----------


## Himalaya

Razmišljam o običnoj komodi i spužvi, ali se bojim da će mi skliznuti pa ću se najvjerojatnije odlučiti za komodu za previjanje iz ikee. Minus je manje ladica, ali ja ću biti sigurnija.
Hvala cure!

----------


## spajalica

Himalaya ne moras staviti obicnu spuzvu, kupis istu onakvu kakva je na tim presvalcilicama.
npr: https://www.babycenter.hr/albero-mio...85-664357.html
ova mi je bila prva u pretrazi.

I funkcionira, moja sestra je presvlaci/la moje necake.

----------


## Riri92

Nama je isto bila korisna. Lakše je tako nego stajati x puta na dan nad njima i trošiti leđa. Imamo komodu, ali ove spužve što je Spajalica linkala sam vidjela kod drugih, super stvar.

----------


## Himalaya

I mislila sam na tu spužvu jedino me muči to što neće biti fiksirana ili to uopće nije bitno? Komode za previjanje obično imaju one sigurnosne stranice sa strane pa spužva ne može skliznuti.

----------


## Munkica

Ionako moras uvijek biti kraj bebe pa ne trebas brinuti da ce skliznuti. U bolnici je ta spuzva bila samo na pultu i bilo je ok.

----------


## ivana s

Moja prematalica je stara 15g i koristili smo je za svasta. Sad opet sluzi kao prematalica. Kupila sam novu spuzvu, ovu kao sto je spajka linkala i iznenadila se kad sam vidjela da nema onaj dzep da ne navuce na gornju povrsinu tj.dasku. Isto me brinulo kako cu kad nije fiksirana ali sasvim ok funkcionira, sto kaze Munkica, i tako ne mrdas od bebe dom je gore. A za leđa je jako bitno da se ne presvlaci na krevetu i sl. 
Ima i ona opcija spuzve s tvrdim dnom pa se moze postaviti na krevet dok se koristi ili ona sto se montira na zid i otvara.

----------


## maja.k

Poštovane trudnice, 
Pozivam Vas na sudjelovanje u istraživanju o Utjecaju mrežnih izvora o zdravlju na razvoj osjećaja samoucinkovitosti i socijalne podrške kod trudnica. Naime, anketa je anonimna, nema točnih i netočnih odgovora a za cilj ima utvrditi postojeće stanje izvora o zdravlju u trudnoci kojima se koristimo kako bi se ponudila konkretna rijesenje u vidu suzbijanja dezinformacija o zdravlju u trudnoci. Molim Vas da izdvojite vrijeme jer je tema moje doktorske disertacije vrlo aktualna i jako važna i korisna za sve trudnice kada je riječ o vlastitom zdravlju i rastu i razvoju djeteta . Proslijeđujem Vam link s kojim se možete povezati na anketni upitnik.

https://forms.gle/ezuspFBts3H3VAVb9

Zahvaljujem svima koje će ispuniti i želim Vam da ostanete zdravo i dobro. 
S poštovanjem!

----------


## Riri92

Himalaya, kako si? Ima kakvih novosti?  :Smile:  

Ja sam u iscekivanju. Danas 39+0, apsolutno nikakvih naznaka jos.

----------


## Himalaya

Joj Riri nisam pratila temu. Pretpostavljam da si rodila. Kako je? Kako je sve prošlo?
Mi smo dobro. Evo nas u 32.tjednu. Počeli smo s pripremama za dolazak bebice. Tek sad sam se opustila i počela uživati u trudnoći. Dobro se osjećam, tu i tamo neka kontrakcija, ali ništa zabrinjavajuće.

----------


## Riri92

Jesam, u srijedu navečer sam rodila sa točno 41tt. Ima 3970 g i 51 cm  :Smile:  
Oporavljam se, neće nas do ponedjeljka pustiti kući. Nadala sam se da će ranije, ali dobro. Mališa nije prošao na probiru za oštećenje sluha pa sam zabrinuta. Čekamo detaljniju obradu.

Drago mi je da uživaš, baš mi je brzo došao tvoj 32. tjedan! Kao da sam nekidan tek pročitala da si trudna.  :Smile:

----------


## j-la

Riri, čestitam, prava je buhtlica   :Zaljubljen: 

A sad da te malo utješim za sluh, prošla sam s mlađom.
Kod nas sluh provjeravaju sa navršenih 2 mjeseca, nije prošla prvi put, tad su nam rekli da bebama u zvukovodu nekad ostane plodove vode. Ona nije prošla ni sljedeća tri puta.
Poslali su nas na Bera test, dva puta rađen, tek nakon drugog smo saznali da ne čuje dobro na nekoj frekvenciji, ostale 3 su joj bile u granicama normale.
On je tek rođen, vjerovatno su ostaci plodove vode. Uživajte  :Kiss:

----------


## Riri92

> Riri, čestitam, prava je buhtlica  
> 
> A sad da te malo utješim za sluh, prošla sam s mlađom.
> Kod nas sluh provjeravaju sa navršenih 2 mjeseca, nije prošla prvi put, tad su nam rekli da bebama u zvukovodu nekad ostane plodove vode. Ona nije prošla ni sljedeća tri puta.
> Poslali su nas na Bera test, dva puta rađen, tek nakon drugog smo saznali da ne čuje dobro na nekoj frekvenciji, ostale 3 su joj bile u granicama normale.
> On je tek rođen, vjerovatno su ostaci plodove vode. Uživajte


Hvala!  :Heart: 

Vidiš, a meni ovdje nakon tri dana rekli da je sigurno oštećenje u pitanju i da nije voda! Čitala sam neka iskustva gdje su ljudi govorili da se voda zadrži pa da je zbog toga i to mi je bila baš pozitivna informacija, naravno. I onda mi kažu da ima oštećenje i da moramo dalje na pretrage jer nije uopće reagirao, a ponovili su probir. Nadam se da su samo ostaci vode..

----------


## j-la

Ono sve sam ti napisala da vidiš da nije sve tako crno i ako ne bude samo voda. 
Mojoj je u pitanju desno uho, poslije prve kontrole, defektologinje koje su to radile su nam počele priču, ona sigurno ne čuje na to uho, godinama će oslabit i drugo, ali nema veze imate super slušne aparatiće.
Njoj jest neko oštećenje slušnog nerva(nismo svu dijagnostiku završili jer se desila pandemija), ali ona uho koristi, telefon uvijek drži na tom desnom uhu i savršeno komunicira da osobom koja je s druge strane. 
Zato kažem, sad uživajte, jer meni je njena prva godina prošla po pretragama i u zdravstvenim ustanovama, i sad žalim što nisam više uživala.

----------


## Riri92

> Ono sve sam ti napisala da vidiš da nije sve tako crno i ako ne bude samo voda. 
> Mojoj je u pitanju desno uho, poslije prve kontrole, defektologinje koje su to radile su nam počele priču, ona sigurno ne čuje na to uho, godinama će oslabit i drugo, ali nema veze imate super slušne aparatiće.
> Njoj jest neko oštećenje slušnog nerva(nismo svu dijagnostiku završili jer se desila pandemija), ali ona uho koristi, telefon uvijek drži na tom desnom uhu i savršeno komunicira da osobom koja je s druge strane. 
> Zato kažem, sad uživajte, jer meni je njena prva godina prošla po pretragama i u zdravstvenim ustanovama, i sad žalim što nisam više uživala.


Baš mi je drago zbog tvoje curice.  :Smile:  Hvala ti na iskustvu  :Heart:

----------


## Argente

Riri, čestitam!  :Heart: 
I moj je mlađi failao na tom testu sluha par dana nakon poroda, dvaput, međutim nitko se nije uzbuđivao, rekli su da je to vrlo često, najvjerojatnije plodova voda o da se vidimo za 3 tjedna. I za 3 tjedna je sve bilo OK...

----------


## Lili75

Riri, tako mi je drago da ti cure prenose svoja pozitivna iskustva  :Heart:

----------


## Riri92

I meni je drago.  :Smile:  
Nadam se najboljem, jedino ne razumijem zašto su mi onda rekli da sigurno ima oštećenje sluha i kako to mogu znati ako ima ovakvih iskustava da je tjednima kasnije bilo sve okej... To me zbunjuje.

Argente, hvala ti!  :Heart:

----------


## Himalaya

Riri, nemam iskustva po tom pitanju, ali mi je drago pročitati pozitivna iskustva cura. Sjećam se da si i s prvim imala neke komplikacije i sve je prošlo ok. Ja ću vjerovati da se u ovom slučaju radi o plodovoj vodi. Liječnici nekad izlanu bez da razmišljaju što govore pa se na kraju ispostavi da uopće nije tako. Javi svako što su ti rekli.

----------


## Riri92

Himalaya, hvala.  :Smile:  

Danas smo pušteni kući, testiranje prije otpusta ponovo nije prošao, kažu da nema reakcije.. vidjet ćemo dalje na pretragama.

----------


## Peterlin

> Hvala! 
> 
> Vidiš, a meni ovdje nakon tri dana rekli da je sigurno oštećenje u pitanju i da nije voda! Čitala sam neka iskustva gdje su ljudi govorili da se voda zadrži pa da je zbog toga i to mi je bila baš pozitivna informacija, naravno. I onda mi kažu da ima oštećenje i da moramo dalje na pretrage jer nije uopće reagirao, a ponovili su probir. Nadam se da su samo ostaci vode..


Osim plodne vode u uhu, ima još razloga zbog kojih je loš rezultat na probiru:
- okolna buka
- dijete je nemirno (preporučljivo je test provoditi dok dijete spava)
- dijete ima sužene zvukovode

Možda dijete ne čuje određene frekvencije. To ne mora biti problem kasnije, ali i može. Treba pratiti dalje... 

S druge strane, dijete ponekad uredno prođe taj test, pa se poslije pokaže problem. Tako je bilo s mojim starijim - test je prošao, ali kasnije su mu ustanovili tešku nagluhost (suženi i potpuno začepljeni zvukovodi). To se rješavalo dulje vrijeme, ali se riješilo.

----------


## j-la

> I meni je drago.  
> Nadam se najboljem, jedino ne razumijem zašto su mi onda rekli da sigurno ima oštećenje sluha i kako to mogu znati ako ima ovakvih iskustava da je tjednima kasnije bilo sve okej... To me zbunjuje.
> 
> Argente, hvala ti!


Upravo ovo sam i ja prošla, zato sam pisala da je rano i paušalno govoriti da je sluh oštećen.
Evo Peterlin je navela dosta razloga radi kojih nije moguće proći test.
Sad uživajte kod kuće, sa starijom sekom i bracom  :Heart:

----------


## Riri92

Uživamo i čekamo pregled, hvala cure  :Heart:

----------


## ivana s

Cestitam Riri!!!  :Heart:

----------


## Riri92

> Cestitam Riri!!!


Hvala!  :Heart:

----------


## character

Riri, čestitam od srca...pricat ces nam jako je umari dvije bebe...
Razlika između poroda? Dojmovi?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## character

> Riri, čestitam od srca...pricat ces nam jako je umari dvije bebe...
> Razlika između poroda? Dojmovi?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


također moj bebac nije  prošao screening jer je bio placljiv, vristao je kad god  bi ga odvojili od mene. Kad smo nakon 3tj dosli na ponovljeni, dala sam mu sisu i odradili bez problema i sve 5. Kod nas je dosta cesto da bebe to ne  produ iz prvog pokusaja...

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Riri92

Character, hvala!  :Smile:  

Porodi su bili dosta različiti, a opet u nekim dijelovima skoro pa identični. Oba puta sam se sporo otvarala, oba puta sam imala prirodne porode, oba puta sam i popucala. Oba puta sam rodila sa maskom.  :Rolling Eyes:  Na drugi porod sam došla fizički puno spremnija jer je trudnoća bila uredna za razliku od prvog puta i dosta sam se kretala, a i radila do skidanja serklaže. Drugi porod je trajao kraće. Ovaj put je oporavak teži jer sam više popucala. Muž je i drugi put bio sa mnom, pustili su ga jer je cijepljen. 

Sa dvije bebe je malo kaotično, najviše zbog dojenja u tandemu i različitih ritmova. 
Ali njih troje je oko mene, ne mogu ni zamisliti veću sreću.  :Heart:

----------


## ljube555

https://ibb.co/V378Tzx

Pozdrav svima!!! Konacno dosao i taj moj dan... Nakon duge tri godine... Lijep pozdrav svima!!!

Poslano sa mog JNY-LX1 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## mašnica

Cestitam ljube! Vec sve znas.... nego gdje su nam sve trudnice? Kako podnosite ovu vrucinu, ja na skrge disem, tlak mi 90/60 vucem se bas nekako...

----------


## Riri92

Čestitke!  :Smile:

----------


## Himalaya

Riri, kako je maleni? Jeste li obavili pregled sluha?

Ljube, čestitke! Neka sve prođe kako treba.

Mi smo još u jednom komadu. Prešli smo termin i sad hodočastim u TA. Nadam se da će me uskoro inducirati jer mi je lagano dosta. Otvorena sam nešto sitno i ctg bilježi trudove pa se doktori nadaju da će to svaki čas. Sluzni čep je isto ispao pa sad čekamo do sljedećeg tjedna.

----------


## ljube555

> Riri, kako je maleni? Jeste li obavili pregled sluha?
> 
> Ljube, čestitke! Neka sve prođe kako treba.
> 
> Mi smo još u jednom komadu. Prešli smo termin i sad hodočastim u TA. Nadam se da će me uskoro inducirati jer mi je lagano dosta. Otvorena sam nešto sitno i ctg bilježi trudove pa se doktori nadaju da će to svaki čas. Sluzni čep je isto ispao pa sad čekamo do sljedećeg tjedna.


Hvala draga... Nadam se i vjerujem u to!!!

Poslano sa mog JNY-LX1 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Riri92

> Riri, kako je maleni? Jeste li obavili pregled sluha?
> 
> Ljube, čestitke! Neka sve prođe kako treba.
> 
> Mi smo još u jednom komadu. Prešli smo termin i sad hodočastim u TA. Nadam se da će me uskoro inducirati jer mi je lagano dosta. Otvorena sam nešto sitno i ctg bilježi trudove pa se doktori nadaju da će to svaki čas. Sluzni čep je isto ispao pa sad čekamo do sljedećeg tjedna.


Jesmo, loši rezultati su bili i zadnji put. Teška nagluhost na oba uha. Uskoro imamo još jedno testiranje, sad to čekamo. 
Inače je dobro, jede, spava, jedino ga grčevi muče. 

Nadam se da će ti brzo krenuti. I meni je bilo dosta pred kraj, samo sam čekala kad će. Sretno!  :Smile:

----------


## Himalaya

Žao mi je Riri što su nalazi loši. Drš te se. Vjerujem da ćete preokrenuti sve kako biste mu olakšali dijagnozu. 

Ja sam rodila. Sve je super prošlo i pridružio nam se jedan prekrasan dječak koji se samo ljuti ako nije na sisi. Uživamo u ovom danima.

----------


## jelena.O

Čestitke i sretno dalje

----------


## ljube555

> Žao mi je Riri što su nalazi loši. Drš te se. Vjerujem da ćete preokrenuti sve kako biste mu olakšali dijagnozu. 
> 
> Ja sam rodila. Sve je super prošlo i pridružio nam se jedan prekrasan dječak koji se samo ljuti ako nije na sisi. Uživamo u ovom danima.


Cestitam draga od svega srca!!!

Poslano sa mog JNY-LX1 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Riri92

Čestitam Himalaya, uživajte!!  :Heart:

----------


## Himalaya

Hvala cure!

----------


## mašnica

Pa gdje su nam trudnice? Na odmoru u moru ili lavoru?

----------


## špelkica

Doma. Nema mora ove godine. Uživam u trudnoći tj u samoj činjenici da sam trudna prvi put. Ovo dvoje iz mog potpisa je posvojeno. Beba koja stiže je pravo Božje čudo jer prema svim medicinskim djagnozama nije bilo moguće da prirodno začnem.

----------


## mašnica

Iskrene čestitke špelkica! Medicina je definitivno nešto fulala i neka je...uživaj u trudnoći

----------


## špelkica

Hvala Mašnice! I seka i braco se raduju bebi. Svako jutro pozdravljamo bebu. Pokazujem im kak je mala i kak bude izrasla. Jedva čekam sljedeći pregled!

----------


## mašnica

Kad imaš pregled? Koliko brojiš sada?

----------


## Garawa

> Doma. Nema mora ove godine. Uživam u trudnoći tj u samoj činjenici da sam trudna prvi put. Ovo dvoje iz mog potpisa je posvojeno. Beba koja stiže je pravo Božje čudo jer prema svim medicinskim djagnozama nije bilo moguće da prirodno začnem.


Bože! 
Predivno.. čestitam  :Love:  :Love:

----------


## špelkica

> Kad imaš pregled? Koliko brojiš sada?


Na kraju sam jučer bila na pregledu jer sam svom doktoru nosila papire za bolovanje i veli mi sestra, nje vam dobar nalaz štitnjače pa sam ipak išla do doktora. Na kraju štitnjača ok tj. TSH ispod 2, antitijela su mi visoka jer imam autoimunu bolest štitnjače. i kad sam već tam bila veli mi dr idemo vidjeti dijete na ultrazvuk je li živo, meni muka pa kak to da ne bi bilo živo, ne krvarim, pregledao me samo preko trbuha jer nisam bila spremna za pregled: dijete 26 mm, srce kuca. Hematom se nije povećavao, ali je takav da ne smeta bebi.

----------


## justme409

Špelkica ♡ držim fige do kraja. A to ti doktori nekad tako blebnu glupo. Ni ne kuže kako pogodi. Kako ste cure?

----------


## mašnica

Uh koji glupi komentar od dr....
Sad.si vjerojatno imala opet pregled vidim da si ovo pisala u 7.mj. kako se osjecas, imas mucnine?
Moje su prosle konacno prije cca mjesec dana. Danas brojimo tocno 24tt vrijeme leti. Doma smo u radovima nekim i prasini ali bude i tome uskoro kraj. Bebica gura i skace, iduci tjedan kontrola, ceka me i ogtt sada.

----------


## špelkica

Ej Mašnice! Mi polako idemo prema 16.tt. Bilo je još pregleda i sve u redu. Doktor je bio ljubazniji i šalio se da me opusti. Čak mi je na nalaz napisao da imam dvoje posvojene djece. U međuvremenu je bilo kratko krvarenje, ali sad sve ok, po starom. Sljedeći tjedan moram obaviti pretrage na transfuziji i onda u 17.tt imam ponovno pregled. Odbila sam prenatalne testove, mjerio je bebi nuhalni nabor, uredu je. Beba raste, živahna je, jedva čekam da je osjetim. Nismo saznali spol, ali veli muž da bi htio da spol ostane tajna između nas dvoje.

----------


## character

Pozdrav mame, buduce mame, evo mene opet...danas plus na testu 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## jelena.O

Sretno

----------


## mašnica

Dobrodošla! Kako se osjećaš? Ima li mučnina?

----------


## character

Jos uvijek nemam potvrdu lijecnika. Al kako je ovo moja tema iz prve trudnoce odlučila  sam se javiti. Sutra ce biti 4tj ali crta je debela da deblja ne moze biti. Menstruacija kasni 2 dana. Za sad jos nista. Zbunjena sam. Malcu ce mi 29.9.tek godina. U jednu ruku mi je zao sto duze necu na samo u njemu uzivati...to me kopka

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## character

Imala sam jako tesku epizodu sa dojenjem i bebom i strajkom koja me kasnije kostala pa mogu reci depresije..zavrsila sam na izdajalici. Toga me strah ponovo

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Riri92

Character, čestitam!  :Smile:  

Bit će sve u redu. Zatrudnila sam kad je L. imao 4 mjeseca. Kad je napunio godinu, taman sam nakon manje od mjesec dana već i rodila. I svašta me kopkalo ali sve je sad okej. Svi uživamo u svima, tako bih ja to rekla.  :Smile:  

Normalni su svi ti osjećaji na početku, pogotovo kad je neplanirano. Kod mene je definitivno bilo neplanirano, iz posta pretpostavljam da je i kod tebe. Ali sjedne to sve na svoje mjesto, a djeca se prilagode onome što se događa, ni ne znaju da nije tako bilo u planu. Sretno, javi nam se kako ide!

----------


## character

Riri hvala ti! Sjecam se da je kod tebe bilo rano i neplanirano. Kod mene je isto neplanirano. Muz kaze da tek sad vjeruje da smo plodni hahahahah. Nije mi krivo al evo, malo mi je i radi posla i radi okoline. Samo se nadam manjim mucninama radi bebaca koji je sad u prohodavanju.
Riri ukacila sam da je beba imala besto sa sluhom, je li sad ok?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## jelena.O

Ne mora značiti da će u drugom,.... slučaju biti izdajalica ako je već bila u prvom

----------


## Riri92

> Riri hvala ti! Sjecam se da je kod tebe bilo rano i neplanirano. Kod mene je isto neplanirano. Muz kaze da tek sad vjeruje da smo plodni hahahahah. Nije mi krivo al evo, malo mi je i radi posla i radi okoline. Samo se nadam manjim mucninama radi bebaca koji je sad u prohodavanju.
> Riri ukacila sam da je beba imala besto sa sluhom, je li sad ok?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Nažalost pokazalo se da je u pitanju oštećenje sluha, ne čuje. Šok nam je još uvijek, ali bit će okej, dan po dan...  :Smile:

----------


## character

> Ne mora značiti da će u drugom,.... slučaju biti izdajalica ako je već bila u prvom


Izgleda da stitnjaca zeza stvar sa kolicinom mlijeka, a ja je nisam rijesila, a usla u drugu trudnocu. Tsh nenormalno nizak 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## character

> Nažalost pokazalo se da je u pitanju oštećenje sluha, ne čuje. Šok nam je još uvijek, ali bit će okej, dan po dan...


Saljem vam sve puse ovoga svijeta. Medicina ide naprijed, tehnilogija isto. uzdam se u to.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## mašnica

> Izgleda da stitnjaca zeza stvar sa kolicinom mlijeka, a ja je nisam rijesila, a usla u drugu trudnocu. Tsh nenormalno nizak 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Jesi dobila kakvu terapiju?

----------


## Riri92

> Saljem vam sve puse ovoga svijeta. Medicina ide naprijed, tehnilogija isto. uzdam se u to.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


 :Kiss:   :Heart:

----------


## character

> Jesi dobila kakvu terapiju?


1.10 pregled i vidjet cemo sta dalje.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## justme409

I, tako... 2 godine kasnije...  :Smile:  cure di ste

----------


## mašnica

Bokic! Nasa curica je napunila 9mj neki dan. Vesela je, papa na veliko kašice koje kuhamjako voli voće. Vec mjesec dana ide uz namjestaj, malo se pozurila, ali pustamo ju da istrazuje sama. 
Razmisljam da moram ici raditi da nemam pojma kako bih sve to izvela. Baka servis opcija nije neka sreca, a vrtici su u nasem mjestu koma. Imam pravo 3 god biti na roditeljskom, ali mislim da cu ranije se vratiti i nadam se nekom novom poslu.

*justme409*kako si ti?

----------


## justme409

Nasa curka je ogrooomna sad vec  :Smile:  
A sad cekamo drugi pregled, odnosno prvi pregled za drugo; pa reko da vidimo di je stara ekipa hahahaha

Ja sam pokrenula taman taj isti mjesec treninge za mame i djecicu, tako da ce sad biti avantura raditit  :Smile:

----------


## Riri92

Okuplja se stara ekipa, 8+3 danas.  :Smile: 

Justme, mi ne možemo pobjeći jedna od druge nikako hahahaha

----------


## justme409

Dada hahahahahaah bas mo je drago da smo se skupili. Bas me zanima ima li jos koga s pocetka ove price  :Smile:  

Mi smo 5+0, osjecam se odlicno i bas nekako opusteno za razliku od prve (trece) trudnoce. Pregled mi je tek 3.10., planiram vidjeti sve sto treba i nastaviti dalje u miru.

Kako ste vi Riri? Planirano/neplanirano...  :Smile:

----------


## Munkica

Justme, Riri, cestitam!

Moje cure samo rastu. Osim toga, nista novo na vidiku  :Smile:

----------


## Riri92

Dobro smo. Planirano je, samo što nam se u međuvremenu dogodila smrt svekra pa da sad odlučujem ne bih išla na trudnoću u ovoj situaciji još, ma znaš sve što se izdogađalo, da se ne ponavljam... 

Ali proći će i to, mislim da će najveća promjena biti to što moramo kupiti auto s više sjedala.  :lool:  
Strah me samo kako će proći trudnoća s obzirom na moju povijest pa razmišljam da prestanem raditi kroz mjesec dana, ali vidjet ćemo.

Munkice, hvala!  :Smile:

----------


## Lili75

Divne vijesti čestitaaaam  :Sing: !!!

----------


## Andydea123

> I, tako... 2 godine kasnije...  cure di ste


Hej hej!!! Ocito sve trudne hehe. Bas mi je drago!

----------


## Riri92

Hvala Lili! 

Bome, cijela ekipa stvarno, čestitkeee!  :Smile:

----------


## justme409

A bas zanimljivo kako smo se potrefili XD 


Riri da, sve znam..sad ce beba donijeti radost ibarem malo utjehu

----------


## Andydea123

Mene justme uputila ovamo kada sam joj rekla da imam mucnine i povracanje, hmm hahaha jer nije da me to tako extra veseli. Ali sve smo tu! Ja sam danas 8+3 prema ZM. Trudnoca nas je malo iznenadila jer nismo ocekivali da mozemo prirodno potrefit, ali sad sam vec ok, prihvacam stanje. Muz je od prvog dana odusevljen.

----------


## justme409

Bas lijepo. Bas mi je drago da vas je bebica iznenadila tako,  a ne dugim pokusajima ♡ 

I nas je tako iznenadila... s obzirom kad smo planirali, gadjali, pa nikako... u 12 god nam se samo jednom dogodilo, malo se opustili i eto.

----------


## justme409

Evo, vicite savjete za andydeu. Ja nikad jos niam imala povracanje preveliki da bi znala. Ja sam imala par dana mucnine na pocetku, i sve je prestalo zadnja 3 dana. Jel ti moguce ili sam one mucnine umislila

----------


## jelena.O

Cure sretno!

----------


## Riri92

Hvala!

Andydea, mi smo u dan razlike po zm  :Smile:  
Za mučnine i povraćanje nemam neke savjete baš, imala sam ih i u prve dvije trudnoće, nisam našla nikakvo olakšanje.. raspoređeni obroci na male količine, voda, lagana hrana i strpljenje.

----------


## justme409

Hvala Munkica, Lili i Jelena O. ♡ 

Ja kao da sam pred porod. Uvatila me manija oko ciscenja kuce i kupovanje stvari za bebu, a jos ni prvi pregled nisam imala hahahaha

Moguce jer je to ostalo nerjeseno sa prvom trudnocom kako je ipak zavrsena ranije radi manjka plodne

----------


## Riri92

Kod nas je muž kao pred porod, njega pucaju neki hormoni pa planira stvari za bebu, razmišlja o imenima, gleda aute, stalno nešto mjeri po stanu.. još kad mi je jutros rekao da ga je neka mučnina uhvatila, nisam mogla da ne puknem od smijeha.  :lool:

----------


## jelena.O

Nisam pazila? A gdi si sad putovala :worldcup:

----------


## Riri92

Hahahaha u Grčku  :Laughing:

----------


## justme409

Hahahahhahahahahaahahahahahahaah znaci grcko ime? 

A i moj muz ima vise simptoma od mene hahaahahahaha

----------


## Riri92

Očito gospodin pravi djecu samo izvan stana  :lool:  za ime ćemo vidjeti, znaš da mi uvijek čekamo da ime dođe samo haha

----------


## justme409

Koja su uopce neka grcka imena?

----------


## ki ki

Adrian,Nikolas,Maria,Zoe,Iris.

----------


## Lili75

Larisa, Elena, Helena

----------


## Peterlin

> Koja su uopce neka grcka imena?


Evo što mi je prvo palo na pamet :

Aleksandar, Nikola, Dimitrije, Apolon...

Silvija, Sofija, Penelopa, Ksenija... Možda i Maja, nisam sigurna...

----------


## Lili75

Larisa, Elena, Helena, Nika, Sofija.

----------


## ki ki

Meni je Elena jako lijepo ime.

----------


## justme409

Jako lijepa imena. Sva mi se svidjaju. Eto... hahaahah

----------


## Riri92

Vidjet ćemo  :Grin:

----------


## Peterlin

Selena, a od muških Filip. Ovdje ih ima još: https://thoughtcatalog.com/holly-rio...t-greek-names/

----------


## justme409

Hahahaahah aj prvo nek spol saznamo

----------


## Andydea123

> Hvala!
> 
> Andydea, mi smo u dan razlike po zm  
> Za mučnine i povraćanje nemam neke savjete baš, imala sam ih i u prve dvije trudnoće, nisam našla nikakvo olakšanje.. raspoređeni obroci na male količine, voda, lagana hrana i strpljenje.


Hvala Riri na utjehi hahaha znam i ja da nista ne pomaze. Ali idem dan po dan i s vremenom ce prestat. Ti sad u ovoj trudnoci nemas mucnine?

----------


## Riri92

Zasad ništa, nemam uopće neke simptome još. Malo mi fali da imam neki simptom da se ufuram ali znam da bih kukala da krenu mučnine jer znam kako je bilo u ove dvije hahah

----------


## justme409

I ja cekam simptome... krenu pa onda krenem u malo jacu neku tj aktivnost i sve nestane. 
Danas prvi dan da sam se.napuhala i da dolje osjecam kao lopticu, zatezanje, peckanje i sl...

----------

